# I need a gunsmith near Winder



## bravozulu1469 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have my grandfathers aka my fathers aka my (in due time) Savage model 99a .308 lever action that blew part of the barell out and need it to be welded back for preservation. Any suggestion's


----------



## Nitro (Jan 10, 2011)

Good luck with that project. 

Replacement barrels for Savage 99s are impossible to find.


----------



## 1devildog (Jan 10, 2011)

Post some pics of what you are wanting done! Also to add, this repair would only make the rifle a wall hanger, NOT SAFE TO SHOOT!!!! you would need to find another barrel and have the rest of the rifle checked out befor it could EVER be shot agan.


----------



## bravozulu1469 (Jan 13, 2011)

It would be just a decor piece. The rifle is all one piece, so unlike other's that you can just put another barrel on, the entire reciever, lever and barrel are just a big piece of metal. I hate that about the gun, but it is the way Savage made them. 
Ill get some pics up soon


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 13, 2011)

Your call, but the barrels on Savages come off just like every other rifle.

Finding one will be an issue.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Jan 13, 2011)

I can think of several shops that would be glad to turn you a new barrell if you seriously want to put it back in service.  Or I'd be glad to purchase the carcass.


----------



## bravozulu1469 (Jan 13, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Your call, but the barrels on Savages come off just like every other rifle.
> 
> Finding one will be an issue.



Really ? I will look again, but the last time I pulled it out of the closet a year or two ago, it looked as though the entire barrell and reciever was one piece. It is a lever action, but Ill look again, but Savage cannot help since this was made before their "restructuring". I appreciate it


----------



## Antmunch (Jan 14, 2011)

I would check with Tom at the Shooter's Den. He is in Watkinsville. I have not had any long gun work done there, but by looking at his shop that is his primary work. His number is 706-310-1234.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jan 15, 2011)

if you are gonna weld up the barrel - make sure you also have them plug the breach. you certainly dont want someone in the future trying to shoot the weapon.


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 15, 2011)

Thers a guy( Gunsmith) on Hancock Bridge Rd in Winder Ga . You may be able to get his name from Bigbarrow on here he makes custom guns and does great work just dont advertise.


----------



## hoochfisher (Jan 15, 2011)

> Anyone around the Walton County area. Colley Jackson is located between Social Circle and Hard Labor Creek State Park on Knox Chapel Rd. He's as good as they come !!!!!
> 
> 770-464-3805
> 770-464-4237




Very nice gentleman. Very nice work. Fast too! He got me fixed up in about 10 minutes. On Christmas eve no less!


----------

